# Easy removal of nail.exe by Aurora



## dabpoppabob (May 26, 2005)

After trying all else to remove the nail.exe program by Aurora, I hacked at the registry trying to find all instances of nail.exe when I noticed in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE there was a listing for Aurora which I immediatly deleted and lo and behold what a simple fix! On many subsequent re-boots the "Can't find Nail.exe" message no longer pops up. I have been on many forums trying to find a fix and its awesome how many people are looking for a fix. Help me spread this message. Simply use the K.I.S.S. principal - Keep It Stupid Simple!


----------



## ChrisJones (Oct 28, 2004)

Have you experienced any problems since? I've somehow become infected with this program and it's driving me insane trying to get rid of it!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

ChrisJones, You should post a HJT log in the Security Forum and someone will be happy to assist you in remove it!

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTsetup.exe


----------



## tgms (May 30, 2005)

aurora removal instructions can be found here: remove aurora


----------

